# Seeds in poop



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

A while back I went to the vet to check out my budgie's poop. Everything was fine just a bit of GI but that's good now. I have a feeling it could be because of frequent regurgitation? You see, I bought a blue budgie plush toy for myself because I thought it was cute. I guess my bird also thought it was cute and he ended up trying to mate with it. I'm not kidding I've tried several time to take it away and hide it but everyday he comes to us looking for it and tries to mate with my female budgie (she refuses to) or the cockatiel (she's terrified)... he feeds the toy after doing it. It's a frequent process so.... could that be the reason why he has seeds in his poop?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Seeds in the poop generally signify a digestive issue, it can be seen with an Avian Gastric Yeast infection or other GI issues. I would have the poop examined again by the vet and make sure you mention that you are seeing seeds in it. Is your vet an avian vet?
Avian Gastric Yeast can be quite serious and if that is the issue with your bird, treatment needs to begin asap.


----------



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

Cody said:


> Seeds in the poop generally signify a digestive issue, it can be seen with an Avian Gastric Yeast infection or other GI issues. I would have the poop examined again by the vet and make sure you mention that you are seeing seeds in it. Is your vet an avian vet?
> Avian Gastric Yeast can be quite serious and if that is the issue with your bird, treatment needs to begin asap.


Yes I made sure to go to an avian vet. Right now I don't have money I'm going to another job interview soon so hopefully my I'll be able to take him again


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

donttakemycandy said:


> Yes I made sure to go to an avian vet. Right now I don't have money I'm going to another job interview soon so hopefully my I'll be able to take him again


I suggest borrowing money from a friend or family member. Birds can go downhill very quickly and it would be better to get him checked out by a vet rather than waiting till you get a job.


----------

